# Cervelo shop manuals???



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where I can get my hands on a proper shop/assembly manual for a Soloist Carbon frame? I bought the frameset from R&A and was told Cervelo frames ship with NO paperwork, and that the manual is available online. The online manual is completely useless for assembly specs/purposes.

I'm having another shop I trust build up the bike (they not a Cervelo dealer). Cervelo states the frame must be purchased from a Cervelo-authorized dealer to maintain a valid warranty, but makes no statement about assembly. I suspect they keep this info out of non-Cervelo dealers specifically to force your hand to pay a dealer extra $$$ for assembly.

The component pricing I'm getting from my trusted LBS is MUCH less than the sanctioned dealer (on the order of $500-600), and I want to give them the assembly work.

So, can anyone point me to a manual? Thanks.


----------

